# Waiting on Labs



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok. I went in Wednesday afternoon for more labs. I think my dose needs to go back up...I'm really really really tired these days. Of course, it could be all the driving and running that I have been doing, but doc wanted to check labs just in case. I haven't felt right since I started the lower dose and I told him that. I'm on 112 mcg. I started off with 136 and numbers were too high according to doc, even though I felt good. Hopefully I will hear from him today!!! Fingers cross everyone... (P.S. the surgeon that performed my total thyroid ectomy did an AWESOME job. There is a slight hint of a scar and that is it!!! Surgery was in March, usually my scars take longer than that to "disappear."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Ok. I went in Wednesday afternoon for more labs. I think my dose needs to go back up...I'm really really really tired these days. Of course, it could be all the driving and running that I have been doing, but doc wanted to check labs just in case. I haven't felt right since I started the lower dose and I told him that. I'm on 112 mcg. I started off with 136 and numbers were too high according to doc, even though I felt good. Hopefully I will hear from him today!!! Fingers cross everyone... (P.S. the surgeon that performed my total thyroid ectomy did an AWESOME job. There is a slight hint of a scar and that is it!!! Surgery was in March, usually my scars take longer than that to "disappear."


Awesome news about the scar and good to hear from you!

When you get lab results, please post and include the ranges if you will be so kind.

I remember talking to you about this.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Andros,

TSH 0.04
T4 2.14

I don't have the actual paperwork, but I know the T4 is still too high. My last labs were
TSH 0.5
T4 2.24 (I think, I know it was way above normal).

He is lowering my dosage to 100 mcgs. I thought I was low, but he said it's hard to tell the difference sometimes since some of the symptoms are the same. My only symptom is feeling tired again. My hair quit falling out and my nails are growing like CRAZY again. I think its possible that I'm so tired becuase of my busy schedule with my Zumba classes that I'm teaching and driving so much to help take care of my brother (lots of stress with the brother right now) and really not getting enough sleep. My calcium is normal and ferritin is at 87. He thinks that by lowering to 100, we should be closer to having it to perfect within the next month. I'm gonna be on the 100 until the end of July and do more blood work. Hopefully this is the last time we have to change it!!!

Thanks again for everything!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Hey Andros,
> 
> TSH 0.04
> T4 2.14
> ...


Wow! I am impressed w/your ferrritin and that right there could be why you don't need as much med as low ferritin impedes the efficacy of thyroxine replacement.

When you have time (Yeah, right! LOL!); please keep in touch.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Andros, thanks for the reply. I've been at mom's since Sunday and still here. With six people in the house, it's hard to get a free computer...LOL especially when 2 of them are a teen and pre-teen...LOL...

Quick question, my sister and I were talking today about our thyroid issues. I was complaining of a pain I have in my upper throat since my surgery. She started laughing and said she has had the same pain since her surgery a few years ago and she said that my grandmother is having the same pain as well since her thyroidectomy. Is this normal I wonder or just something that is happening to three of us at the same time???? LOL..weird... I do have an appt. with the endo tomorrow just as a follow-up from my last set of labs. He wants to see my scar and see how everything is going.

Brother is still hanging in. Unfortunately, he is not eating hardly at all, but with all the pain he is in and meds that he is doing, I can understand that he is not hungry, but he's gonna have to start eating soon because he is down to 80 pounds...lots of prayers still needed.

Talk to you all soon!!!
Amanda


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

oh, one more question. Does anyone know the odds of me passing Hashi's to my daughter? Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Andros, thanks for the reply. I've been at mom's since Sunday and still here. With six people in the house, it's hard to get a free computer...LOL especially when 2 of them are a teen and pre-teen...LOL...
> 
> Quick question, my sister and I were talking today about our thyroid issues. I was complaining of a pain I have in my upper throat since my surgery. She started laughing and said she has had the same pain since her surgery a few years ago and she said that my grandmother is having the same pain as well since her thyroidectomy. Is this normal I wonder or just something that is happening to three of us at the same time???? LOL..weird... I do have an appt. with the endo tomorrow just as a follow-up from my last set of labs. He wants to see my scar and see how everything is going.
> 
> ...


First and foremost, the prayers continue. Is your brother able to communicate?

That is very interesting and it is hard for me to have any insight to that because I had RAI, not surgery.

For that reason, I hope others who have had the surgery can comment on their experience.

I do know that I feel a shriveled lump where my thyroid was "murdered." They just left the body there, ya' know? LOL!!

And I absolutely can't stand anything around my neck! Can you?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pain like you are experiencing post op is not normal and should be looked into by your doctor.

I had my thyroid removed 5 1/2 years ago and never experienced such pain. I also had a massage therapist break surgical adhesion's within a few weeks of my surgery so maybe the pain is being caused by adhesion's??


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Andros,
He is able to communicate, mostly through is "own" sign language...LOL, but still hanging in as of today.

I CAN NOT stand anything around my neck either. I'm glad I opted for the surgery!!!

Lovlkn: I spoke to the doc and he said that the pain shouldn't be related to the removal of the thyroid. I am going to make an appt. with my PCP this next week and see what is going on.

I might go to my massage therapist as well and see what she can do. I have very little scar tissue as I massage the scar daily with a scar cream and it seems to be working so far!!

Thank you all for your replies! I love this board!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Lovlkn: I spoke to the doc and he said that the pain shouldn't be related to the removal of the thyroid. I am going to make an appt. with my PCP this next week and see what is going on.
> 
> I might go to my massage therapist as well and see what she can do. I have very little scar tissue as I massage the scar daily with a scar cream and it seems to be working so far!!
> 
> ...


Thinking back I had tremendous neck pain post op and it was because of the position my neck was in during the surgery. After several massages of my neck it all finally released.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Andros,
> He is able to communicate, mostly through is "own" sign language...LOL, but still hanging in as of today.
> 
> I CAN NOT stand anything around my neck either. I'm glad I opted for the surgery!!!
> ...












Hugs and prayers for and to all.


----------

